# Warrington PCT have changed their IVF ruling - Woohooo



## Tequilalil (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi ladies

After being told that Warrington weren't offering ANY cycles of IVF for ANY age, and being told that I just had to 'forget it' once my 12 months clomid finished.  I have just found out that they are now offering one cycle of IVF on the NHS (up to age 42 which is great cos I hit 40 back in June).  I hope this helps somebody else.  Normal rules apply both of you must be childless and your BMI must be under 29 (I'm on a diet - quick).  Rather annoyed at my doctor and specialist who promised to keep me abreast of any changes (it changed back in May) had I have not done some ringing round to find the best person to write a letter of complaint to I may never had found out  

Onto another matter, i'm on month 9 of 100mg clomifene, and the side effects have arrived on mass.  I'm so very very tired ALL the time and cannot stop weeing (including every 90 minutes through the night) i'm only listing the effects which are extremely troublesome the pain on ovulation, hot flushes and visual disturbances I have coped with.  

Anybody got any miracle cures? i've only 3 months to go and i've been checked by the doctor (awaiting blood and urine tests to rule out any underlying issues) but they're really troublesome now.

Off to eat another lettuce leaf  

Hugs
Sarah

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jet (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Sarah 
I am surprised u have been on Clomid for 9 months I was only allowed to take it for 3 months? Then the go have suggested nothing after this period of time?? Have u had a hysto or a lap? To see if your tubes are ok??
It may be time to move on to a private clinic? They will give u options the nhs do not always expand the picture but if you do some research and ring around a few clinics it will help you decide what is best for you.
Good luck
Jet


----------



## Tequilalil (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Jet

Thanks for your reply, yes, I had to have many internals, a HSG and something else (which I can't remember the name of) before I was put on clomid.

I've another 3 months on clomid so i'll see if that brings anything, the hospital said I had to just 'forget it' if i didn't conceive by November, it was rather harsh   

Fingers crossed

xx


----------

